# General Tso!



## Dan0h (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m F’n excited. I spent two nights slowly building, going through motion by motion checking and double checking every little step of the General Tso build. Boxed it before rocking it. Plugged it in and nothing, no sound, nadda. Checked every single thing up and down in and out. Beyond frustrated. My first try, the S.O.B, was a cobbled shit-storm of learning curves which still isn’t finished, now this? I Packed up all my shit and walked away. Considered giving away all my parts. Two hours later decided to give it one more chance. I HAD THE INPUT & OUTPUT IN THE WRONG JACKS. I had indeed built my first working no issues pedal. Totally stoked. This thing sounds awesome. Huge thanks to everyone here for all the great advice.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 17, 2020)

Dang man! You must be so pumped! Looks super nice! Congrats!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 17, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Dang man! You must be so pumped! Looks super nice! Congrats!


Indeed. Big thanks to you, that walk through you posted has so many essential tips. It’s like a wiki for getting started building pedals. Cheers.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 17, 2020)

Congrats! Looks pretty good indeed! Also, I don't know that it is, but that amp below the compressor seems to be pretty nice too.


----------



## cooder (Oct 18, 2020)

Excellent...! And we have all done the mixing up of in and out at least one more time than I can remember...


----------



## Robert (Oct 18, 2020)

cooder said:


> Excellent...! And we have all done the mixing up of in and out at least one more time than I can remember...



Happened to me today.....  ?‍♂️


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks man! I really want to build that General Tso but was apprehensive because of my previous unsuccessful attempt at the Guardian OD which also had no schematic and the problems weren't diagnosable in troubleshooting. But I'm game after seeing yours and others working! Very cool.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Congrats! Looks pretty good indeed! Also, I don't know that it is, but that amp below the compressor seems to be pretty nice too.


Thanks! The amp is a walnut cab I built for a Fender super champ head, put a 12” Jensen in it. Sounds beautiful.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thanks man! I really want to build that General Tso but was apprehensive because of my previous unsuccessful attempt at the Guardian OD which also had no schematic and the problems weren't diagnosable in troubleshooting. But I'm game after seeing yours and others working! Very cool.


If you need some LDRs let me know. I have extras you can have.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 18, 2020)

Thanks, but I have way too many already. Where are yours sourced from by the way?


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 18, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thanks, but I have way too many already. Where are yours sourced from by the way?


I was confused on the specs so I ordered two from Tayda and a 10 pack of Gikfuns from Amazon. After checking both of them out under the magnifier I went with the Gikfuns because they looked more professional, the Taydas looked like the paint was flaking off and there was no coating like the Giks. Also the pattern on the Giks matched the pattern on the pcb screen print so I ran with it.


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 18, 2020)

Dan0h said:


> Thanks! The amp is a walnut cab I built for a Fender super champ head, put a 12” Jensen in it. Sounds beautiful.



That amp looks stunning!


----------



## piapium (Oct 24, 2020)

I think the wiring diagram for the input output jacks had better include tip, sleeve markings on it. It’s so easy to confuse.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 24, 2020)

I finally was able to crank my amp and explore this build. I’m very impressed. I have wanted a Cali 76 for a while and when I saw that the Thorpy was comparable and that the Tso was a clone I figured I’d give it a shot. For about $40 this thing sounds as good as I would have imagined a $300 pedal would have. I also think it feels better knowing I built it. Thanks again PdealPCB and all the awesome people on here helping noobs like me. What a value!


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks excellent

Well done to you
Troubleshooting's all part of learning I actually quite like it! strange man that I am!

I've built well over 400 pedals lost count now and regardless of experience you still make basic f**k ups  you just get quicker at sussing it out

Build yourself a test box so you can test the circuit before you box it, If it works then doesn't when boxed you know your offboard wiring to 3PDT, jacks or DC jack's the problem or somethings shorting on the bare metal box


----------



## Robert (Oct 24, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Thanks man! I really want to build that General Tso but was apprehensive because of my previous unsuccessful attempt at the Guardian OD which also had no schematic and the problems weren't diagnosable in troubleshooting. But I'm game after seeing yours and others working! Very cool.



The schematics for both are in the build docs now.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> The schematics for both are in the build docs now.


Wow, that's cool. Thanks!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 24, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Looks excellent
> 
> Well done to you
> Troubleshooting's all part of learning I actually quite like it! strange man that I am!
> ...



This is a really good idea. Thanks.


----------

